# Swallowed Bully Stick!! Worried!!



## PiperPuppy

Ok. Today I gave Piper a small bully stick. It was about the size of a pencil. She chewed about half of it, then *gulp* swallowed the entire thing!!!! I am worried!

The chewed up part was still attached to the unchewed section. So it is like she has a whole crayon, plus stringy goop attached to it, in her belly. 

Does this happen often?!? Should I be worried? She is sleeping on my leg right now. I am afraid to leave the house! What if the thing gets lodged somewhere and I have to help her get it out?!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

I wouldn't be too worried. Nia swallows the ends of Bully sticks that she chews all the time. It's easy digested when it gets into the stomach. She swallows bullies that are around 1/3-1/2 of a pencil's length and she's only 6 lbs but it digests without any problems. Just make sure that it's not stuck in her throat. If it's in her belly it should digest.


----------



## PiperPuppy

Piper is happily snoozing in my lap now. I keep rubbing her belly now and again. She stretches and peeks up at me, but nothing unusual. I am fairly confident that is it not in her throat. She is breathing normally, not acting funny, and now sleeping peacefully. 

Thank you for the reply!


----------



## Willowy

Bully sticks are made of digestible muscle meat, not indigestible skin like rawhides. Once it's in her stomach, she should be OK. Choking would be the bigger hazard, so as long as it's gone all the way down there isn't much to worry about.


----------



## SWHouston

PiperPuppy,

I was worried about the EXACT same thing, save, that fortunately though it may happen, before either of mine had a chance to swallow one.

I tied a short piece of Nylon Cord to the middle of the Stick, then to a Table Leg near their Bunks, and they MUST chew them right there, and can't swallow, or remove them to stash and swallow later.

Maybe that'll work for you ?


----------



## PiperPuppy

Piper is fine! It all came out good in the end. Haha!!

She at a full dinner. Slept through the night. Pooped about twice what she usually does this AM. LOL. Then ate her entire breakfast.

Silly puppy!


----------



## Willowy

Haha, yeah. That's why bully sticks are recommended instead of rawhides. If she swallowed a rawhide that size, it probably would have blocked her up. Glad to hear she's fine!


----------



## Kato's_Dad

Glad I found this old thread, I'm a little less worried now. But I'm keeping an eye on Kato. Crazy pup swallowed a 3" bully stick! Or, maybe shorter. One minute he's nibbling at it, it's gone the next. :-(


----------

